# ultimate brazen squat move in that just might work....



## wokofshame (Mar 31, 2009)

i was in stockton waiting for a train a few weeks ago(fuck that spot in the ccg for morman if yr heading S, it's only good for trains headed up to oroville and on).
anyway, back to subject, waitin in a big vacant lot, kinna nice neighborhood actually, i had a thought- why not just pull in a 60' housetrailer, put it on blocks, and there is your house? you could do it broad daylite and evything, neighbors probably would think you were legit, you could lock the door, nobody could just remove you quickly as long as you blocked it up and took the axles off, used trailers are cheap as heck, it'd be a few hundo for someone with the truck to haul it there but then you're set, you coulod have gardens and shit around you,

what does everyone think about this? i'll probably never do it in a big city as i'm done on living in cities forever, but wanted to put it out there


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw tons of people doing this in New Orleans right after Katrina. I haven't been down for a while but I know one guy who got away with it for a few years in Kenner.


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 7, 2011)

I alwase Squat in the most ridiculous and obvious places, and yet unseen and almost alwase unmolested by property owners and authorities.
Cause I like sleeping in past sun up its important.


----------



## Poking Victim (Apr 8, 2011)

That might work with an RV. If you set up a mobile home with no sewage/water/electricity hooked up, people will be suspicious. I'd also want some reassurance the property isn't going to be sold to developers the next day...


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 8, 2011)

Me and an old friend are parked at a starbucks and a mall with lantern, camp stove and dishes out cooking up some burgers. Bold faced as a muthafucka!!!!


----------



## cranberrydavid (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't know...most cities I know of, and even a lot of smaller towns, have a building code that doesn't allow mobiles unless the permitting is grandfrathered from the 1960's, like some trailer parks. You've usually got to find a site that's technically just outside the city limits before you can mess with mobiles and shanties. My guess is that if you tried this a neighbor is gonna call you in to the city to see what the fuck is going on. 

As for being hard to move, when they condemn a structure here, they usually just get the fire department to burn it for practice and sweep up whatever's left (pretty cool really). In CA I'd guess they'd just bring in an excavator, smash it, and stuff the pieces into a dumpster.


----------

